# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  Colorbond gates

## garfield

Hi all,  
Interested to know if anyone here has made their own colorbond gates before?  
I'm looking into doing it right now, but wouldn't mind a few pointers if someone has already had a crack.  
I've been mucking around trying to weld a couple of old colorbond post I had kicking around here, and no matter what I did I kept blowing holes in it.  
I wonder if they use a thicker colorbond fence post for the gates?  
Any tips or know-how would be much appreciated.  
Thanks 
Geoff  
-----------------------------------------------------

----------


## commodorenut

The material they supply for the gate perimeter is thicker - I'd hazard a guess around 1.2mm or even 1.6mm thick. 
The type I used about 15 years back had a U-channel for the horizontals, and rectangular sections for the verticals.  
Had no probs with welding my gates using a small CIGweld MIG.  Only hassle was having to use gasless wire outside, as the slightest breeze stuffed it.  
And I used old wool travel blankets to protect as much as I could from spatter. 
I did try to cheat on another gate about 8 years back & just use fencing posts (the type you tek-screw back-to-back) and it was too flimsy.  
By the time I did that one, they offered gal in-lays that you weld up as a frame first, which made a difference, but still not as good as the old stuff.

----------


## lazydays

Knock the frame up out of 25mm gal tube

----------


## Marc

I have made many gates, including colorbond gates, but wouldn't even attempt to make them from scratch. The idea of the Colorbond gate is that it looks the same as the fence. So the best you can do is to buy the kit for it from the same brand as the rest of the fence. If you are in Sydney go to Grameline Fencing supplies Australia wide | Fencing contractors Sydney | Brisbane | Perth there is where fencing contractor buy their stuff. They have a rack as you enter the parking lot to the right with all the seconds at very cheap prices. 
If you really don't want to buy anything, you will have to make the gate frame from galvanised angle, make a diagonal across on one side and use the colorbond sheets as infill. Sure you can also use pipe but it is harder to make and it will look even more odd. 
Gates for colorbond fences or pool fences are made from duragal steel and brazed with mig using silicon bronze wire before powdercoating. Whatever you do with stick or mig will burn the galvo and powdercoat and will need zinc undercoat and paint.

----------

